# Something new for me - Web.4/17



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, that's right! This was kind of a first for me since it didn't involve relatives, etc. I really, really should do this more often with folks. I took a guest to my little "the club", and showed him my honey holes and just kicked back on the shore and enjoyed his experience. I loved it much more than I expected. I had mixed feelings at first about the bother, etc. but I was stupid. I really enjoyed his fun. You can see he knew how to fish. I'm allowed a guest as long as I don't abuse it.  Well. yeah, I cheated a little but not much. Fished a little and caught my share. We both still had trouble catching whities here even the the holes were loaded. :? We did catch a few but very few. We spent almost 8 hrs of hard fishing and I was tired even though I did mostly watching and coaching. :lol: Just attached a few pics, for you folks to enjoy.[attachment=2:24yvcea3]st2a.jpg[/attachment:24yvcea3][attachment=1:24yvcea3]st7a.jpg[/attachment:24yvcea3]
[attachment=0:24yvcea3]st5a.jpg[/attachment:24yvcea3]


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice 8) 
I told you you needed to fish with other people once in a while. I really do not enjoy fishing by myself. It is a lot funner with someone to share the experience with as you have seen.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

You're right, but be gentle, ok,? I'm just an old fart that is set in his ways and kind of pissed off with the general public. At least I finally did it. I'm not as out going as I should be.  I can still learn, I hope. :wink: I had just had my truck broke into for cash in my own driveway which put me off in general with folks.     Sorry to pre judge what I should have been doing all along. This was about the sixth time now for folks taking petty cash, etc..   I''ll try to do better.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Don't worry Fred, i hate 99% of the worlds population. 1% are ok. 
Also, about your break-ins, i like to lay my seat back in my truck and roll down the windows so it looks like i left it unlocked before i went to bed. You should see a grown man(or chicken **** little *******) piss his pants when he opens the door and there's a mouth full of 357 mag shoved in his face. :lol: Gets 'em every time. I don't have much trouble with that any more. :twisted: You want me to fix your problem???


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I may take you up on it. Not yet though. I have my own stuff/firearms. but i just don't have the endurance to stay up all night. May change my mind though. :wink: I think it's a young neighborhood kid, since they are only taking petty cash, so far.   Although I have to admit that I've had my share of thievery at the WLM areas and a few other spots.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky,
Have you tries a Hellgrammite pattern for the Whities?
It has worked for me in the past.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Grandpa ,
No I haven't. I always thought they were too big, the smaller the better? The guy that was with me ties his own flies and catches like 2 to 1 whities just down river in Morgan, Tagart, Croyden areas but could not get a hit where we were, just below Echo???? Doesn't make sense. Looked at the stomach and could only identify muck and maybe a snail or 2. He was dumbfounded like me. I've had trouble all year in this area for whities and I know there are billions in the holes we fish. Can't complain though with the trout we catch instead. My preference though is to take home some whities for dinner and release *all* trout. So far I've been able to catch just enough whities for dinners w/o keeping any trout, well only a few trout so far.  I've tried lots and lots of small flies, about every version that I know.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My best days for Whities is with live Hellgrammites.
We would use screen to catch them and then fish with them.
The fly imitation isn't quite as good but it does catch fish.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Pretty fish! Great job! Fishing with someone is always funner Also that extra person can come in handy as a photographer as well


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Great work Leaky!! That Cutt is a beast! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Leaky,
> Have you tries a Hellgrammite pattern for the Whities?
> It has worked for me in the past.


I used to catch whitefish on hellgramites on the Blacksmith quite a bit before I started taking fly fishing seriously. When i started throwing big Kaufmanns stones on my flyrod I still managed to catch those whities on them. They also like the Hares ears I throw at them on the Logan, size 14 or 16.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Stoneflys - Hellgramites are different insects


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Stoneflys - Hellgramites are different insects


Ah, yes I stand corrected. Giant stonefly nymphs, not hellgramites.


----------

